# puffy budgie : (



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

My newest addition was puffed out at bedtime last night, I didn't think anything of it since he was in his sleeping spot and had his head tucked... this morning, I greeted him before I left to do errands and he was grooming, again I thought nothing of the puff because my girl does that too. Well this evening, I got home and went to change his water and add fresh food and he tried to come out the little food door onto my hand... this fella has never let me hold him... he won't even take millet from me unless the stem is long enough to keep my hand several inches away. He seemed almost frantic to get to me.. I held him and gave him some millet. He stayed puffy pretty much the whole time, and every time his feathers would lay down some he'd puff them back out. He's eating, and poops look normal, I haven't seen him go to the water yet but I've only been home about 45 minutes. My question is do I call the vet now or watch him for more symptoms? The little guy has only been with us a few weeks and is still in quarantine so this will be my first time dealing with a sick bird.. if he is indeed sick. Advice please!


----------



## britany (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you should get him checked out. But while you're waiting, you could heat up the room to keep him warm, temporarily humdifiy the area if he seems to have some respiratory illness, and also, keep him in a dark-ish place where he won't be disturbed much and can try to heal himself.


----------



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

I've made him an appointment but I can't get there until thursday morning. The avian vet is 2hrs away and I have to drop my car off at the shop tomorrow morning. I've set up a rental so I can take him but I can't pick it up until tomorrow evening... we only have regular vets here in town and none of them treat birds. I've read that illness in birds can get bad really quick. I'm so worried... Thursday seems so long to wait :'(


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree that if he's constantly like in the pictures, he doesn't look so good. The important thing to do if you can't get to the vet right now is to make sure his immune system doesn't get any weaker. Keep him warm, you may want to cover his cage with a towel partway and if you have a heat lamp, that would be good, too. If you don't, you can use a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel at the bottom of the cage. Also, to keep up his immune response, a few drops of organic, unfiltered apple cider vinegar can help. Finally, give him some millet soaked in electrolyte so his activity stays stable. For now, that's really all you can do. Hopefully he doesn't get worse overnight, and if he does, you may have to take him to an emergency vey. 

I sincerely hope this handsome little guy is okay! Please keep us posted on his condition :hug:


----------



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you both for taking the time to give advice.. I've got him covered and a warm water bottle in there.. I've mixed the recipe that was in the Guardian angel sticky... but how much soaked millet should I offer him at a time and how often? Like 3 or 4 of the little clusters (I don't know the technical term) or as much as he will eat? I have my alarm set for every couple hours so I can keep the bottle warm through the night, so if I need to I can give him some millet every time I get up to check on him.. I wish I could just snuggle him and love on him but I know that would probably stress him out since he didn't like to be held before.. i feel so helpless! Oh, another question, Besides hand washing and keeping the cages meticulously clean, are there any other precautions I should take to keep from putting my other budgie at risk? She's in a different room and cage, and they've only had contact once, the first day he got here, not by my choice, but it happened... (I posted on this incident a few weeks ago).. should I take them both to the vet when i go, or would it be risky too travel with them in the same vehicle? I'm sorry for bombarding yall with questions.. I've just never been through this before.. :'(


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as your other budgie has not come into contact since and she's not showing any similar symptoms, I wouldn't risk it and just take him to the vet. 

As for the millet, I would keep some in there at all times if he's not eating, if he is, I would give him a few (like four or five, maybe) little clusters along with his normal feed to keep up his energy. 

Don't worry about all the questions, we're here to help  Keep us posted and good luck! :hug:


----------



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

My little man seems a lot better today.. he isn't puffed up anymore! He's eating and drinking and having some soaked millet every now and then. He is also responding to the chirps from my girl in the other room.. he wasn't making any noise at all yesterday. I'm still gonna take him to the vet tomorrow just to be safe. I'm so nervous about it! They told me they will do lab work since he may be sick.. does that mean they're gonna draw blood or something? That has to be hard to watch. I hope he won't be traumatized and hate me for it. I'm just gonna hope for the best! Anyways, since he's no longer puffed, should I take away the warm bottle, or leave it in case he wants it?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I would leave it, and just scoot it over to one side of the cage so he can get away from the heat if he wants. 

I'm so glad he seems to have perked up a bit, I hope the vet doesn't have anything bad to conclude about your little one! I'm sure that it won't be too traumatising for the guy, they may do some fecal tests and unless it is necessary, they won't to bloodwork. I'm sure he'll be fine and I look forward to hearing what the vet says


----------



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I took my little fella to the vet this morning... they couldn't find anything wrong with him! I'm glad, but I still wonder why he was puffed up... all they really did was look him over and look at his poo under a microscope... we got sent home with nothing but a couple handouts on nutrition and one on signs of illness... and pretty much all of that info I had read in one place or another on this site... oh well. I'm just glad to know he's okay.. thanks for giving me advice through my first budgie scare : )


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad the avian vet gave him the all-clear, at least now you know for sure. I still recommend the organic apple cider vinegar as that strengthens immunity, and I guess he was just feeling tired that day!


----------



## Amhavard (Jul 21, 2015)

I got some organic apple cider vinegar.. do I just give it to him for a few days or is this recommemed to do regularly?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Amhavard said:


> I got some organic apple cider vinegar.. do I just give it to him for a few days or is this recommemed to do regularly?


I use it regularly, and so do many folk's. Check this out....http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html?highlight=Apple+Cider+Vinegar


----------

